# Kids making Dad proud



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

I heard a shot ring out from my 12 yr old sons blind. My 9 yr old son hears it and gives me a look. Asks if that was his brother. I said yes. I tell him let's go. We crest the hill and I see my oldest standing over a 6 point. Give a hug and a high five. He field dresses it while I give instructions. This would make his third in 3 years. I was proud. My youngest is determined. A bit of rivalry going on. The next day it was on. My guide service had to produce. I was hoping for a 20 yd broadside. But you know. So the deer were killing the greenfield. So there we go. 30 minutes into it I spot 2 does at 90 yds. Just grazing. I tell him to move up and wait. They're working our way. But ya know. They start to quarter away. I whisper to shoot when it's broadside. He shoots I see fur fly and she drops. I'm speechless he's coming unglued. I let him. It was unbelievable. It was by far the greatest week in the woods.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great job getting your 2 boys involved in hunting. Looks like a great day for all of you.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome too hear!!! Thanks for introducing them into the outdoors!!! Hopefully have some awesome future hunters!


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Awesome story! Good job with the kids!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Hats off to your son's deer! Way to go!:!:!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Simply awesome! Congrats boys!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Great with the boys, He'll remember his first and all should remember the back to back days.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

A 1job boys GRATS


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Way to go! What type of gun / load was your youngest using? My son is leery of recoil and trying to find something that will kill a deer w/o him worrying about pulling the trigger.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. Had a lot of great things happen in the woods or while hunting but this was by far just awesome. They are lucky to be able to hunt where they live and have land down south. It makes a difference. They both have 20 gauge mossberg bantams with rifled slug barrels shooting hornady sst. Those are 2 3/4 they shoot 3" steel at fowl. No real complaining.


----------

